# Adjusting to life OFF the streets (Stray story pt3)



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

It sounds like things are going really well with him! I think he sounds very trainable too - hopefully the marking problem can get under control, from the sounds of it you are already doing a good job with it. I would give him time with Oliver - some dogs just aren't very fond of puppies. My Flora is one of them. 

He's got such an interesting face, and I laughed at the picture of him holding his hind leg up. He sounds like a character.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

Your boy is SO GORGEOUS. CAN'T believe he is the same dog!
That is not Chicken he is eating is it?
The bones are SO DANGEROUS!!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

He's looking good!!! Glad to here he's adjusting so well. He reminds re alot of my friends american eskimo with the way he stand his size ect sooo cute!


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Your boy is SO GORGEOUS. CAN'T believe he is the same dog!
> That is not Chicken he is eating is it?
> The bones are SO DANGEROUS!!


Chicken bones sre dangerous when cooked, raw there ok just fyi


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

Oh btw he is due for a vet visit next Wednesday. Hopefully he can get his shots and we can talk about neutering soon! 

yes, it's chicken. He eats raw. And yes, chicken bones are only dangerous when cooked. Raw they are very beneficial. =)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AKCrimson*

Please ask the vet about the chicken bones and if they are safe or not.
They can cut a dog's insides.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

So happy you are continuing the saga. How is your husband doing with it?

I had the same concerns about chicken too although realize people do things differently in different parts of the world. Of course I can also imagine what he ate before he came to you.....and survived.

He is a cutie and I bet will be a spoiled house dog before you know it!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

He looks soo good!!! Glad to hear he is doing well!


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

You guys I appreciate the concern but chicken bones, or any raw bones for that matter, are *NOT* dangerous to dogs. My vet knows I feed raw, my Yorkie pup gets raw too. Thousands of people feed raw. It's what our dogs are physically and mentally designed to eat. 

The Many Myths of Raw Feeding

Raw Feeding FAQ

"This is one of the biggest myths of all time! Raw chicken bones are fantastic for your dog. They are soft enough so that they bend easily, and break well for the dog to digest. On the other hand, cooked chicken bones can be a problem, and I recommend that you DON'T feed COOKED chicken bones."


Myths About Raw: Are bones safe?


Also, it's worth noting that vet schools are funded by major food companies so they never receive any schooling in raw food for dogs. If a vet does not choose to educate his or herself outside of the standard nutrition curriculum (which, it's worth noting, is the shortest part in their entire schooling), then they will not know anything about raw so their advice must be taken with a grain of salt. I am lucky I have an open-minded vet =) 



ANYWAY. Off the soapbox now =D 



The hubby gave me the okay do to whatever I want with this pup! Which means....if I want I can keep him!!!!!!!! =D But I don't want to jump to conclusions, I've only had him a week and I have a lot to learn about him and how he fits into our home!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I think there was just a mix up between cooked chicken bones (which are BAD for a dog) and raw ones, which are fine for a dog.

I'm glad your husband has approved of the dog. Does he like the little guy at all?


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

I really hope he fits in sounds like he'll do fine once he learns to.deal with a puppy lol, I also think there just confused with raw veris cooked which splinter and is bad (raw is not). He is looking so good. Thank you for rescuing him again you rock!!!


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

Well, hubby does not really know him yet....

I told myself I won't keep him unless it's my husbands decision to...he already let me pick the first dog and he has been dying for a golden retriever his whole life (as have i). Our dog max is two so if we keep this little tyke we won't be getting a GR for years and years....

But it's all going to be about how he fits in with the fam =0


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

My guess is this little guy will weasel his way into your hubby's heart. If he's already given you the okay to keep him then obviously your husband already feels positively about him.

Either way, even if you don't keep him, this little pup is so lucky you've stepped up to the plate for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

So sorry-I had no idea that raw chicken and bones was o.k.

He is such a CUTE BOY AND I can see Golden Retriever in hinm for sure.
I hope you and your Hubby keep him and is his name Buddy, Hobo or Scritch!
His coat and whole body look beautiful-he looks like another dog!


----------



## TuckersMom (Sep 26, 2010)

He reminds me of the Hyenas from Lion King! A happy one of course... He is sooo cute!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome awesome awesome!! He is so adorable and looks very happy... I bet once he settles in even more and sees how wonderful it is to have a loving family, he will be a perfect pet!  please keep updating on him... it made me smile so much!




Karen519 said:


> Please ask the vet about the chicken bones and if they are safe or not.
> They can cut a dog's insides.


Raw chicken bones have a very different consistency than cooked bones. They are almost rubbery and do not splinter like cooked bones do. I feed my dogs raw chicken and bones a few times a week, in addition to other raw bones, and they are doing wonderfully.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What an angel you are! May your goodness and love come back to you ten-fold!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AKCRimson*

AKCrimson

RE: raw chicken bones-you learn something new everyday.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

The pics of him eating his chicken leg cracked me up - thanks for the laugh. He is a handsome boy and I hope all works out. 

Was that Oliver making that noise in the video or is it a parrot?


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

Haha that was my bird, Tegan. He gets all riled up when the dogs play because he really likes Oliver and wants to play too. 

So I just got back from the vet. Sato pup tested positive for heartworms =( I was afraid of that. The vet doesn't think it's too bad. He got all of his vaccinations today so we are going to wait a month before we start treating for heartworm. And the vet doesn't want to neuter until heartworms are gone. So i have to deal with this marking thing. It's difficult since I have to keep a constant eye on him in order to prevent him from marking in the house.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's looking good, great to see and read his doing so well.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry about the heartworms but it will be over and done one day and you will look back on this and know it was all worthwhiled. He would of had a very short and hard life if you did not step in. I hope his treatment goes well; I know how hard it is with HW to keep them calm especially when they start feeling better. Please keep us updated and more pictures when you get a chance! K


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the heartworms, hopefully he'll calm down with the marking once he fills it's ” his” home


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

All is well, he is eating good and even started to play a little. I am working on getting him used to a crate. He goes into panic mode once he realized he is locked up. 

We lost our Yorkie puppy Wednesday night. He was hit by a truck. Sato has been by my side all day since then. Thank God I have him to fall back on and comfort myself with. I don't know where I would be without him. It's hard enough as is.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh no... I'm so sorry... words are meaningless when you are going through a loss like that. All my best.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am so sorry - how sad! Godspeed to your little Yorkie.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh nooo!!!! I am so very sorry to hear about your yorkie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

I am so very sorry to hear about your Yorkie-how tragic.

As far as your Sato boy, I would think the vet would want him to gain weight before being fixed, too.


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think we can keep Sato. Hubby is starting to get itchy eyes around him. We aren't positive it's the dog but we're fairly sure. It's not too bad at this point so we are just keeping an eye on it and playing it by ear for now. I'd rather not have to worry about rehoming him while he's heartworm positive. 

If anyone has any thoughts or advice, please feel free. I am willing to ship him to the states to the right person. He's a very sweet dog so I am confident no matter what happens he will be in a better situation than he was =)


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am catching up on your updates. I am so sorry about your Yorkie...heartbreaking. Also sorry Sato has HW. Glad he has you to help him through until he is well. About your husband's itchy eyes...they make shampoo for dogs to help people with allergies. Maybe worth a try. I am so sorry you are having some tough days. My thoughts and prayers for your days to get better soon!!!


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

He is just adorable!! He reminds me of my boy (collie mix) with his fluffy tail and floppy ears. So adorable 

I haven't read pt one and two so I will have to get caught up on his story. From what I gather he has came a long way with your love and care. 

ETA: I went back and read some of the post from your other threads....Umm, your amazing!!! Thank you for saving this boys life =) you mentioned that your family said that you can't save them all...here is one of my favorite quotes it seems so fitting: Saving one dog will not change the world, but surely for that one dog the world will change forever.

I'm terribly sorry to hear about Oliver, the heart worms, and the possibility of having to re home Sato =( thoughts and prayers are being sent your way. Sometimes it seems that even when we do all the right things everything just crashes down on us at once. I have been there and can relate. I hope things go up from here. Best of luck with everything if you end up rehoming him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences to you and your husband on the passing of Oliver. Sending you both strength.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*AKCrimson*

AKCrimson

I hope you can keep him-it will be harder to find a rescue him being HW positive. It is not impossible just a bit harder when they are HW positive.
Ask your vet if they know of a person or rescue that would adopt him.
Do you have animal rescues you can call for him?

I googled Dog Rescues in Puerto Rico and it looks like there are some:
http://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei....,cf.osb&fp=8ae31e96121ca37e&biw=1192&bih=527


----------



## AkCrimson (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm not going to fork him over to a dog rescue here. I don't trust in them. Maybe that is a bit harsh but seeing what him and other dogs go through here can you really blame me. 

Worst case scenario we will keep him until he is better then find another home, possibly fly him to the states. I stay home all day long so I will just have to be good about keeping him separate from my hubby in the evenings. I think he would be happy with anyone who doted on him. Which isn't hard, he is so cute. 

He has horrible separation anxiety. I can't even go out of sight or he cries and barks. We had some friends over this weekend, we were hanging out on the back patio. I went inside for 5 minutes and he just stood there staring at the door whimpering until I came back.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

That is because in his eyes you are his whole world. You have done a wonderful thing for him and should be very proud.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I've been out of town so I've just caught up on this thread.

I am so sorry about Oliver, how awful for you and your husband.  I'm also sorry you're having to deal with Sato's heartworms and your husband has to worry about allergies.

As for the separation anxiety I would start to work on getting Sato used to you being out of his sight. Right now you've probably been around him constantly so he's used to you always being there. He needs to get used to being alone.

I hope things work out for you all, and I am sorry about Oliver.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

It occurred to me last night that if your husband is having issues with this dog's fur/dander bothering his eyes, a golden retriever is the LAST breed you want to consider. The golden is a FUR machine. 
You think you have hair now, just wait. LOL


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sato*

I am so glad you will keep this boy. You are his whole world as someone said and follow KDMarsh's advice on working on the separation anxiety. Sure she can give you pointers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sato*

How is sweet little Sato doing?


----------

